# The Yorkshire vaults, August 08



## north star (Aug 28, 2008)

Out up in the Yorkshire countryside with Stepping lightly we visited a site that he has been to before.
After a good hour of physical and mental skullduggery we were where we wanted to be, Inside the vaults.
There is much more to this place but with not much time on our hands we went straight to the heart of it...


Here goes for the pics...:thumb






The stairs 





The lift





Looking into the 1st vault





Mega old chubb locks on the prison like doors










1 of many piles upon piles of paperwork 






For those who have heard of the hole in the wall gang well, your probably familiar with this place or heard of it...


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 29, 2008)

Very nice! Looks untouched for years! mmm  Yorkshire's not giving much away! Now let me think...


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 29, 2008)

Very interesting looking place. I have edited the title of your thread as it contained an exact date of your visit. Please bare this in mind for next time. Cheers.


----------

